
Taiwan Tech Demise Shows Pain of Dependence on Desktop PCs - pavornyoh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-20/taiwan-tech-demise-shows-pain-of-dependence-on-desktop-pcs
======
rgbrenner
_For a stark depiction of how Taiwan’s technology industry has been ravaged by
the rise of the smartphone and the fall of the desktop computer, look at
Asia’s stock market._

Stopped reading there.

These are public companies. You have access to better information than that..
like the companies revenue and earnings that would tell us the real effect
this trend has had on these companies.

If you're too lazy to look up the actual numbers.. them I'm too lazy to read
your article.

~~~
Analemma_
Not to mention several of the companies on that "worst performers" list are
not at all desktop focused. HTC? Mediatek? These are very much mobile-focused
companies. They just happen to be mobile-focused companies that are doing very
badly for other reasons. What a lazy article.

------
smegel
> For a stark depiction of how Taiwan’s technology industry has been ravaged
> by the rise of the smartphone...both are down by more than 40 percent -- and
> smartphone maker HTC Corp (as well)

Didn't bother wasting my time with the rest.

------
vegabook
To be fair this is mainly a dutch disease style issue. Taiwan was a dominating
player in PCs in the 90s, not only under its own brands but making a large
percentage of US-company branded products too. Since this was a cash cow, they
failed to be forced to innovate. I still think there are pockets of excellence
- personally love the Gigabyte Brix Pro: costs me _much_ less to prototype
clustering solutions using a bunch of these little muthas than renting off
Amazon - and in the world of Gaming PCs a whole bunch of Taiwanese companies
are super competitive and very innovative.

------
gyc
No mention of TSMC in the article?

